# New Deluxe 28 vs. Used 926 9hp (opinions needed)



## Obiwan (Dec 12, 2013)

So I'm struggling between buying new or used Ariens and was hoping to get some feedback. There's a local Ariens 926 9hp Tecumseh engine that appears to be in great shape and very lightly used (my guess is 6-7 years old) for $850. Would you guys recommend that or spending a little more for a 28" Deluxe new?

Appreciate any feedback you guys may have.

Thanks!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hard to say on the price..we need a lot more info to know for sure.
An Ariens 926 is 8 to 10 years old, depending on the model.

Any chance you can get a model number? (It should be 924xxx or 926xxx)
that will help with the age and features..

It's probably a "Pro series" machine, so depending on age and condition, $850 could be a decent price..but with limited info, its hard to say for sure.

Scot


----------



## Obiwan (Dec 12, 2013)

The only other thing I know is it's 318cc, has hand warmers, cast iron gearbox and bore. I'll can try to call the owner tomorrow and ask the serial number.

Would a good condition "pro series" machine be a better option than a 2014 deluxe?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds expensive for its age to me.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

With a 318cc engine, it is most likely:

Model: 926101 
Name: 926LE
Width: 26"
Engine: Tecumseh LH318S 9HP
Model years: 2005-2006

So its either 8 or 9 years old..
I agree..price does seem a bit high, even for a Pro series machine..



> Would a good condition "pro series" machine be a better option than a 2014 deluxe?


taking price out of the equation, I dont see a huge difference..
both would be fine machines..(probably, assuming the used machine has been well cared for.)

But if you are going to spend in the $1,000 plus range anyway, and you dont absolutely have to set $850 as your top limit, I would just go ahead and buy new..that way you dont have any lingering questions about past owner care.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And with new you have a warranty


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Obiwan said:


> The only other thing I know is it's 318cc, has hand warmers, cast iron gearbox and bore. I'll can try to call the owner tomorrow and ask the serial number.
> 
> Would a good condition "pro series" machine be a better option than a 2014 deluxe?


I recently bought a model 926004 from the original owner that looks absolutely like new. He bought it new in Nov. 2005 & obviously took very good care of it. I usually go new when buying things, but I had no problem going used with a blower, given how much use they really get. (unlike a lawn mower) I looked for quite awhile on Craigslist & considered an older Ariens based a lot on what I read here, but decided I'd get something newer. The other reason I didn't go new is because of the engines now coming out of China. Just something I avoid if I have the choice. Going used, I had that choice. 
After going to the sellers house & looking the machine over, I knew this was going home with me. It's very heavy duty at 290 lbs. (which I love in anything), cast iron gearbox, OHV engine, trigger controlled differential & other goodies. And it's all American made. It's really more machine than I need for my size driveway, but that's OK with me. I'd rather go overboard than not have enough machine to do the job. After using it twice now (first time was 9" of wet ,heavy snow) I couldn't be happier. I know I made the right choice.
I'm not going to tell you which way to go. (new vs. used) That's something you have to decide for yourself, based on what's important to you & other variables. I will say you likely wouldn't go wrong with either machine. And if the warranty is really important to you, then go new.


----------



## Obiwan (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks, great feedback. Is there any feedback on the new engines they are using from China? I know they have expanded the warranty (to reassure buyers) but I'm a little reluctant with something this new to market.


----------

